# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  TO DREAM OF FALLING UPWARDS - Film Threat

## Dream Guide Team

*TO DREAM OF FALLING UPWARDS**Film Threat*The Crowleyites are fond of rules, formal observances, and hierarchy, whereas the Bruja's tradition emphasizes the control of the mind through meditation, *lucid dreaming*, and a ritualized use of plant substances. The scenes where she trains her *...***

----------

